# Partager un emploi du temps iCal ?



## Doan (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Tout d'abord bonne année à tous. J'aurais une question à vous poser.
Alors voila j'ai deux iPads les deux étant sous des comptes Apple différent.
Un iPad A et un iPad B.
J'aimerais savoir si c'est possible que j'exporte uniquement l'emploi du temps contenu d'iCal de l'iPad B dans le A, tout en laissant les comptes Apple d'origine de ces derniers. Si possible sans passer par iCloud étant donné qu'on ne peut connecter deux comptes iCloud en même temps (il me semble).

Voila voila merci de m'éclaircir.
Cordialement


----------



## lineakd (1 Janvier 2013)

Doan a dit:
			
		

> Si possible sans passer par iCloud étant donné qu'on ne peut connecter deux comptes iCloud en même temps (il me semble).


@doan, pourtant il est facile avec iCloud.


----------



## Doan (1 Janvier 2013)

Oui mais en gros je souhaite synchroniser le calendrier d'un autre compte iCloud sur mon compte iCloud, tu comprends ?


----------



## lineakd (1 Janvier 2013)

@doan, oui, ouvre un navigateur sur un ordi et connecte toi sur l'autre iCloud et mets l'adresse de ton icloud dans l'adresse électronique de linvité.


----------



## Doan (1 Janvier 2013)

Mais c'est sur des iPads que je souhaite faire cette opération...


----------



## lineakd (1 Janvier 2013)

@doan, sert toi de ton iPad B, ouvres l'application calendrier, un appui sur l'icône en haut à gauche (calendrier). Sélectionne le calendrier (un appui sur la flèche bleue) et dans le section "Partagé avec", tu ajoutes ton adresse icloud de l'iPad A.


----------



## Doan (2 Janvier 2013)

Merci beaucoup de ton aide


----------

